# new yarn shop: Gadsden, Al



## toto (May 27, 2011)

A small yarn shop has been opened in Gadsden , Al called "The Taming of the Ewe" located at 106 South 6th St. A small friendly shop; with helpful people. A change from W/M and hobby lobby.


----------



## murfsdeb (Aug 3, 2011)

if these are the same girls who had a shop in Jacksonville, on the square, you are in with good people...I miss the shop already!!


----------



## vak70 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh thanks, "Taming of the Ewe" might not be too awful far for me to travel sometime. We have a shop called "Ewe Knit" in Carrollton GA. We also have Hobby Lobby and Joanns in Carrollton.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Oh, that's good to know! We sometimes drive from Springville to the Hobby Lobby in Gadsden rather than to Gardendale, or across Birmingham, etc. Gadsden - when you consider the traffic - is many times the better choice. I'll have to check it out. Thanks again! Are you the owner?


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

No I am not the owner; just a happy knitter, who is glad to find a place (although small) where I can get hands on help.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I can't wait to try it and appreciate the info. I sense a road trip coming on....... ;-) I was hoping you WERE the owner! It would be nice to meet you there. Maybe a few of us KPers in this area could do that some time......



toto said:


> No I am not the owner; just a happy knitter, who is glad to find a place (although small) where I can get hands on help.


----------

